# iframe zerfetzt Tabellenkonstruktion



## Dennis-S. (11. Mai 2003)

Hallo,

ich hab folgendes Problem. Ich hab meine gesamten Seiten mit einer Tabellenkonstruktion gemacht (in Dreamweaver MX) bei zwei Seiten habe ich aber einen Inline Frame eingefüg, weil der Inhalt etwas länger ist.
Bsp: 
Mein Problem ist nun das, dass die Tabelle mit dem iframe völlig verändert wird, sobald man sie im Browser betrachtet. 
So sollte es eigentlich aussehen! 
Die Tabelle für den Inhalt hat eine Größe von (height: 200px und width: 487px) Wenn ich den iframe einfüge, gebe ich genau diese Werte an, damit er sich eigentlich anpassen soll. Tut er wie gesagt aber nicht. Wenn ich versuche die breite des iframes runterzusetzen, dann verändert er das automatisch in der Größe...


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (12. Mai 2003)

Hallo, 
darf ich fragen welchen Broswer du verwendest? Bei mir siehts nämlich ziemlich gleich aus . Ich verwende grad den IE6... Hab mal 2 Screenshots gemacht, zum Vergleich:












Ich seh hier jetzt kein Problem...
ciao


----------



## Dennis-S. (12. Mai 2003)

Ich nutze denselben, aber ich glaub ich hab es falsch ausgedrückt, sorry, also du erkennst auf den beiden Bildern den Abstand vom Bild zur rechten Außenseite, der Abstand ist dort wo der iframe sitzt deutlich größer, sollte zu erkennen sein,


----------



## BassHammer (4. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ds160384 _
> *Hallo,
> 
> ich hab folgendes Problem. Ich hab meine gesamten Seiten mit einer Tabellenkonstruktion gemacht (in Dreamweaver MX) bei zwei Seiten habe ich aber einen Inline Frame eingefüg, weil der Inhalt etwas länger ist.
> ...



Bescheidene Frage am Rande, warum iFrame, mit Php wäre das eleganter zu lösen 
Ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem

Gruß
BassHammer


----------



## Tim C. (4. Juni 2003)

*Warum nicht PHP ? Darum:*

Weil ihm eine PHP Konstruktion, das Layout insofern "zerschießen" würde, als dass man es komplett scrollen müsste, Navigation und Top-GFX würden nach oben verschwinden. Da sollte schon jeder nach seinem eigenen Gutdünken glücklich werden.

btw: optimaler erster Post


----------



## BassHammer (4. Juni 2003)

*Re: Warum nicht PHP ? Darum:*



> _Original geschrieben von leuchte _
> *Weil ihm eine PHP Konstruktion, das Layout insofern "zerschießen" würde, als dass man es komplett scrollen müsste, Navigation und Top-GFX würden nach oben verschwinden. Da sollte schon jeder nach seinem eigenen Gutdünken glücklich werden.
> 
> btw: optimaler erster Post  *



Das sehe ich anders


----------



## Jan Seifert (5. Juni 2003)

Nehm doch eine scrollbare TD.
Einfach 

```
<div style="overflow:auto; width:XXX; height:XXX;">
```
in das TD rein und falls der Inhalt
mehr wird, Wird ein Scrollbalken eingesetzt.
Durch die richtige Größe die auch die TD Zelle hat,
sollte die TD bestehen bleiben und nicht zerfetzt werden.

MfG

@crono: Guck doch unten beim Impressum, und guck Dir
den Strich dadrüber an. Bei dem Iframe sieht man, dass
es auseinander gezogen ist.


----------



## Tim C. (5. Juni 2003)

Ich meine Iframes, werden ja schon nicht von allen Browsern problemlos angezeigt, aber das CSS Overflow-Attribut wird afaik doch nur im IE korrekt angezeigt. Wenn er also auf eine möglichst breit gefächerte Zielgruppe mit verschiedensten Browsern abzielt ist er mit dem iFrame sicherlich auf der sichereren Seite.

Oder täusche ich mich da jetzt ?


----------



## Jan Seifert (5. Juni 2003)

IFrame läuft auch nur unter den neueren Browsern.


----------



## BassHammer (5. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von leuchte _
> *Ich meine Iframes, werden ja schon nicht von allen Browsern problemlos angezeigt, aber das CSS Overflow-Attribut wird afaik doch nur im IE korrekt angezeigt. Wenn er also auf eine möglichst breit gefächerte Zielgruppe mit verschiedensten Browsern abzielt ist er mit dem iFrame sicherlich auf der sichereren Seite.
> 
> Oder täusche ich mich da jetzt ? *



Nönö, da hast Du Recht. Deshalb habe ich iFrame auch wieder von meiner Page entfernt und die Links per PhP included, war allerdings ein ziemliches gebastel, aber bis zum WE werde ich wohl endlich mal fertig sein. Seit ich den iFrame wieder rausgeschmissen habe, lädt die Page auch wieder etwas schneller


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (5. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von smallB _
> *
> @crono: Guck doch unten beim Impressum, und guck Dir
> den Strich dadrüber an. Bei dem Iframe sieht man, dass
> es auseinander gezogen ist. *



Hatte ich in der Zwischenzeit auch entdeckt


----------

